# Squirrel Shot Size?



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Anybody have luck with a particular 12 ga. shot size for squirrel?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the same 7 1/2 I use for trap

had a friend when I was a kid that only had #4 would that ever tear a squirrel up from his extra full barrel it was the only gun he had and he was always broke so buying shot when he had boxes of #4 his dad left when he died worked so he would aim just to one side of the squirrel and only try and catch it with the edge of the pattern

I really prefer to shoot them with a 22 in the head it makes them the best for eating


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've found #6 to be more reliable than #8 in tall trees, and I think #4 is more than is needed.

I still prefer a 22 to anything else


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I try to hunt with a partner. A .22 for ground and distance shots. Shotgun for up in the trees. I like using my .410 sxs loaded with 3" magnum 5 shot. It drops them right quick but is not overkill.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I would use #6 or if I had 71/2 shot..it would do..


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

I've killed a lot of them with 7 1/2.

Wouldn't have been my first pick but it sure works!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I used to by #6 for hunting and 7 1/2 for clays then I asked why worry about it 7 1/2 seemed to work fine on small game , and he range doesn't want #6

the last rabbit I shot with 12ga was also 7 1/2 shot it anchored that rabbit even though it had been on a run

I like the 2 3/4 winchester AA ounce and an eight loads


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

7 1/2 if you just have to use a shot gun. Use a probe and tweezers to clean the lead out of them.
Some form of 22 is what I like, 36gr.hp for the 22lr and 55gr.hp for the hornet.

 Al


----------



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks y'all! That helps!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

they are selling steel shot for pheasant and other small game now , many of the open to hunt waterfowl areas require that all shot be non lead now , eating lead shot is not good , steel while it may not pattern or carry energy as well may be just the thing for tree rat 
most tree rats are not long shots so it may work fairly well.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

If I HAD to take my 870 hunting, I would probably go with the 7-1/2 in steel. But I usually take a selection of steel shot just in case I see promising rabbit or pheasant habitat. A couple of chokes, too. Just be sure to take your choke wrench. I would definitely prefer my .22.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Don't usually use a 12 gauge but when I have 7.5 seems to work fine.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

think biting into lead is bad try steel on for size. Use a probe and tweezers and maybe even a magnet.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

went pheasant hunting Saturday , 7 1/2 brought down 5 of 7 birds that went up , but man I hate picking shot out of meat 

only found 1 pellet I missed deep in a breast while we were eating

I was thinking about using steel just so that if we did eat some accidentally it would just pass but the guns were patterned with lead , I didn't have time to go back out and pattern again with steel


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

We've always used #6 as it puts squirrels down reliably even when there are leaves still on the trees (not uncommon even after the first couple of frosts) and it works better than #7.5 on rabbits which are in season at the same time. And as good as fried squirrel is, barbecued rabbit is even better!


----------



## Mickbear (Feb 8, 2016)

#6 has all ways been good for me


----------

